# Exam center in India



## Komal (Sep 19, 2011)

Dear friends,

I have completed bachlor's degree in Chemial engineering from India &amp; wants to go for PE exam.

COuld anyone please clarify my doubts.

1. Can i directly go for PE exam or i have to go for FE exam first??

2. Where is the exam center in India, i check out official website but didn't get any Indian center.

Please help me out.

Thanks in advance.

Komal

[email protected]


----------



## snickerd3 (Sep 19, 2011)

unless you plan on coming to America to work, why are you interested?


----------



## ChemORME (Sep 19, 2011)

In the US you will be registered in an individual state...each state will treat your situation differently (you have options such as passing the FE, using experience instead of the FE, or using just experience to get the PE).

Start by identifying which state you need to be registered in for the work you are going to perform - then research the PE licensing requirements for that state.

With a non-US degree, you will also need that evaluated to ensure it meets the standards of the accreditation board here.

Start with www.ncees.org - that is the best resource to get you going. Good luck!


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 19, 2011)

In Asia, I know there are two sites, in South Korea and Japan, I dont have any clue if the FE and PE are offered in India.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 19, 2011)

STEEL MAN said:


> In Asia, I know there are two sites, in South Korea and Japan, I dont have any clue if the FE and PE are offered in India.


That's news to me. I thought the exams were only offered in the United States and territories (such as Guam). Why would we offer the tests outside of the country? What state/territory are you licensed in if you pass the exam in Japan or SK?


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 19, 2011)

will,

once they passed FE abd PE they can apply to any US state by out of state, the norm worldwide is using US standardize exam. I myself wrote it out of US in Canada and applied NY state and they accepted it.


----------



## civilized_naah (Sep 19, 2011)

Komal said:


> Dear friends,
> I have completed bachlor's degree in Chemial engineering from India &amp; wants to go for PE exam.
> 
> COuld anyone please clarify my doubts.
> ...


I am pretty sure you cannot. Whichever state you apply to will do a credential evaluation which will require experience endorsement (4 years typical) by P.E.'s. The degree evaluation (non ABET accredited program) is another matter. Most states WILL require that you pass the FE first, unless you have a lot of design experience. You should look to get certified by IIE (Indian Institute of Engineers). It will be much more meaningful and appropriate in India.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 19, 2011)

Komal,

the typical route, you need to pass both FE and PE exams before getting a PE license, you might consider writing it in Asia or in North America. Good Luck.


----------



## Pramod Kumar . K R (Aug 24, 2018)

Being an Indian can I write FE exam in newyork as I would like to work in newyork


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 28, 2018)

wilheldp_PE said:


> That's news to me. I thought the exams were only offered in the United States and territories (such as Guam). Why would we offer the tests outside of the country? What state/territory are you licensed in if you pass the exam in Japan or SK?


I don't know about those countries specifically. But I believe the FE/PE are offered in Egypt as well. https://ncees.org/category/news/international/

I seem to remember that there are a few Caribean countries that have agreements with North Carolina. Basically, they just accept NC's PE license as their own, but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Aug 28, 2018)

cupojoe PE PMP said:


> I don't know about those countries specifically. But I believe the FE/PE are offered in Egypt as well. https://ncees.org/category/news/international/
> 
> I seem to remember that there are a few Caribean countries that have agreements with North Carolina. Basically, they just accept NC's PE license as their own, but I could be wrong about that.


Actually, here is the link I was looking for.

https://ncees.org/engineering/engineering-licensure/international-engineering/


Exam offerings outside the United States


NCEES has agreements with a number of foreign entities to administer an NCEES exam in those countries. Visit the engineering webpage and select a country below for information about locations, exam offerings, and scheduled exam administrations.


Canada (Alberta)

Canada (British Columbia)

Canada (Manitoba)

Canada (New Brunswick)

Canada (Nova Scotia)

Canada (Prince Edward Island)

Canada (Saskatchewan)

Emirate of Sharjah (AUS)

Egypt (AUC)

Egypt (EES)

Japan

Qatar

South Korea

Saudi Arabia

Taiwan

Turkey

In 2013, NCEES established criteria for evaluating the administration of NCEES examinations at non-U.S. sites. It is available for download (PDF).


----------

